# First Lite Wool Meets Asat Camo.....



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

I just got a Firstlite Wind River balaclava in ASAT. This is a well designed nice fitting piece. I would highly recommend it. This Merino wool is machine washable and dryable and uses the ASAT pattern.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Sweet just what i have been waiting for:darkbeer:


----------



## Scott Wymore Sr (Jan 15, 2003)

*Large Size*

*Remember there are some of us that are older and need some sizes that are "Advanced"​*


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top for a fine up and coming company......


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I already got an order, the stuff rocks!:wink:


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

*merino wool*

I had the chance to test mine out again this last weekend. 90 plus degrees spot and stalk antelope hunting. I was really sweating, not from the shirt but from the temperature. When I got home a talked my 17 year old daughter into doing the sniff test and she still doesnt believe I wore the shirt hunting. That merino wool definatly absorbes the odor. Great Stuff Guys. Thanks


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

up for first lite and asat.....the first lite comes in asat and black.....


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

Am I missing something? I like the camo tops, but camo long johns, whats the point. That is nothing new. This looks like a great up coming product so how about some ASAT wool bottoms other than long johns. Something like pants or bibs. Then you would really have something.

Not bashing just giving some consumer feedback.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

give first lite a try instead od under armor and feel the differance!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

This stuff is good stuff for sure. Get some if you have the chance!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This stuff is good stuff for sure. Get some if you have the chance!


thanks robin!...first lite is great for sure!


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## shaftcaster (Dec 9, 2004)

I've got my first order coming this week to the shop.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to thoese of you who have placed an order, please post and let us all know what you think


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*love your cloths*

I just love your clothing line, congratulations on a fine clothing,

would love to wear them on our talismancrossbows hunting videos.

ed mcclaskey vp of talismancrossbows.com


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

I have a full set of the stuff. I have not worn hunting yet but soon. I posted a review.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

cajunhunter said:


> I have a full set of the stuff. I have not worn hunting yet but soon. I posted a review.


please be sure and post a review for us


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ordered some last week, hopefully it gets here by tomorrow night, so I can test it out on my hunting trip.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

54 dollars for a pair of briefs....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

evworld said:


> 54 dollars for a pair of briefs....



when only the best will do:wink:


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top for first lite


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Any plans on making some outer wear in the wool?


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

We are looking for dealers be the first in your area to hook up with the best.


----------

